# Going to Cozumel



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

Just a post to let people know that another boat (lagoon 38) and myself (Hirsch Gulfstar 45) are going to Cozumel around April 15TH 2009. The route we are taking is from Charlotte Harbor in SW Florida to the Dry Tortuga's To Cancun to Cozumel To a place 55 miles south to hang out for a couple of weeks. The trip from Charlotte harbor to Dry Tortuga's is Approx. 150 nm. From there it's about 300 miles to Cancun, 55nm to Cozumel and 55nm to the anchorage. We are planing 6 weeks for the trip. This notice is intended for any one that has been wanting to travel there but not alone. You and your vessel must be reasonably experienced and prepared to go off shore ,but would like to be in the company of other boats. This is NOT a race, we want to go slow so the Margaritas don't spill, Depending on weather, you may expect the crossing to take 3-4 days. Day hoping once we get to Mexico. We want to allow lots of time for sight seeing and fun side trips. I would not plan on stopping at any marinas. We will most likely have our fuel delivered by water taxie. There is a marina at the H  otel Presidente in Cozumel but I don't know about the services if any and Isla Mujeres near Cancun.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds like you will be a little below Tulum. We rented a villa in Akumal a few years ago and it a great area. One of the best vacations i ever had


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*final destination*

Our stopping place will be Xcalak, Mexico. Close to Belize (7) miles by water. Here is a link to help you check it out. Xcalak Mexico


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have plans to buddy boat early next year to Isla Mujeres. This sounds like a great trip.


----------



## fourgeau (Jan 21, 2008)

*Ft Myers to Cozumal*

I am exploring the possibility of the same trip. I am in Ft Myers Beneteau 473.We should e distance talk more. What routing do you plan? There is 1.5 to 2kts of adverse current between Cuba and Cancun and the rhumb line from dry tortuga run close to Cuba coast. What is the safe distance for a US Flag boat. I have been told that the uS coast guards are quite sensitive about US vessel suspected to make way for Cuba. Maybe the situation will relax after the elections


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

It depends on weather mostly. Should things work out we will sail straight from Charlotte Harbor to Isla Mujeres. If things are different we will stop off in the Dry Tortuga's for a day or so and then pass close to Cuba to stay out of the current. I have made this trip several times so at this point I'm just waiting to see what the weather will be and then make my adjustments accordingly. I wouldn't be concerned about the Coast Guard, we aren't doing anything illegal.


----------



## craigm7493 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Isla Mujeres*

I am also planning a trip the Isla Mujeres from Naples area in June of 08. Does anyone know of a good cruising guide for that area?


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

craigm7493 said:


> I am also planning a trip the Isla Mujeres from Naples area in June of 08. Does anyone know of a good cruising guide for that area?


"The Hitchhikers Guide to the Universe" might be good since if you are going back to June of 08 you are doing some serious Time Travel  You must have one of those multi-hull thingys if you are going to approach the Speed of Light


----------



## craigm7493 (Jan 24, 2007)

*isla mujeres*

Just fat fingers


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

The Garmin charts are good for that area. There is a cruising book 4th edition for this area also . The title is for Mexico and Belize by Capt. Freda or something like that.


----------



## craigm7493 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Isla Mujeres*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cthomas (Jan 18, 2007)

I second funsailthekeys on the cruising guide. We went to Belize back in the spring and the guide was great.
www(dot)landfallnavigation(dot)com/-bi011.html Cruising Guide to Belize & Mexico's Caribbean Coast - 3rd Ed.[/url]

Where are you going to clear customs?
Is this your first trip?
Isla has a marina that looks good but we did not stop in Mexico.
Watch the ferries around Cozumel and Cancuun. Very fast and scarry.


----------



## RyszardP (Jun 15, 2008)

I am now in Isla Mujeres Marina del Sol."Cruising Guide To Belize And Mexico's Caribbean Coast Including Guatemala's Rio Dulce" Third Edition by Cpt Freya Rauscher is the best.This edition include Charts with GPS waypoints.


----------



## robheineman (May 11, 2007)

We are planning the trip from key West to Cozumel for April 2012. Any advice for course out of dry tortuga? rhum line or cut across the current as quick as possible?


----------

